# ubuntu for fascinate



## nycjw (Aug 3, 2011)

any word on this rom being available?


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

Not gonna happen.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

See this thread:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39455-touch-availible-for-fascinate/unread/


----------

